# Double in integer umwandeln Wie geht das



## Mace (2. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab eine double Variable und bei der interesiert mich überhaupt nicht was nach dem Komma steht und ich will es auch hinterher ohne Komma udn den Zahlen dahinter ausgeben wie kann ich das machen
Ich hatte mir gedacht mit einem integer aber da kommt die fehlermeldung "possible loss of precision"!

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen!


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Mai 2004)

Stichwort "Abrunden":
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147645.html


----------



## Snape (2. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mace _
> *Also ich hab eine double Variable und bei der interesiert mich überhaupt nicht was nach dem Komma steht und ich will es auch hinterher ohne Komma udn den Zahlen dahinter ausgeben wie kann ich das machen
> Ich hatte mir gedacht mit einem integer aber da kommt die fehlermeldung "possible loss of precision"!
> 
> Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen! *



Schau mal in der API zum Thema Math.floor(...)


----------



## Mace (2. Mai 2004)

ich würde das gerne da so stehen haben:
als Beispiel
33
und bis jetzt waren alle möglichkeieten 33.0


----------



## Snape (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mace _
> *ich würde das gerne da so stehen haben:
> als Beispiel
> 33
> und bis jetzt waren alle möglichkeieten 33.0 *



Dann benutze das DecimalFormat.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Wie wärs denn mit Casten?


```
/*
 * Created on 26.04.2004
 
 */

/**
 * @author Thomas Darimont
 */
public class Main {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Main().doIt();
	}

	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private void doIt() {
		double d = 234.328391038209d;
		int i = (int)d;
		System.out.println(i);
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Mace (3. Mai 2004)

Danke das war jetzt das was ich gesucht hab!


----------

